# Where to buy old Craftsman router brushes?



## ncpapaul (Mar 11, 2010)

Where can I buy replacement brushes for an old Craftsman router? Model 315.25051 After studing the forum/net I believe it to be one of the cast alum Ryan, Diehl or Ryobi models. Thanks, Paul


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Home Improvement Forum, Home Repair Forum, Do It Yourself Forums and Other Forums at BobVila.com messages/4324.html - I noticed that this sit says very old. might give this a try. Buy the way, Welcome,Paul


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

You could try any electric motor repair shop. Even if they don't fit, you can usually customize them enough so they will.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us.


----------

